# Gentoo-sources-2.6.14 breaks fglrx

## coriolan

I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.14 Gentoo, but after rebooting I have, once again, no direct rendering with ati-drivers. I did run module-rebuild which re-emerged the ati-drivers. What I get is:

```
$ dmesg | grep fglrx

fglrx: Unknown symbol register ioctl32_conversion

fglrx: Unknown symbol unregister ioctl32_conversion

```

----------

## sian

Did you reemerged ati-driver after the kernel change ?

----------

## telesphore

 *sian wrote:*   

> Did you reemerged ati-driver after the kernel change ?

 

I'm experiencing the same symtoms (on an amd64) & yes, In fact I've emerged several versions of the drivers from 8.14.13 to 8.18.8 with the same results. They work under kernel 2.6.13 & not 2.6.14.  I did this because I automatically assumed that the drivers were the problem... & they may still be. My assumption was based on the fact that ATI has been a pain to set up. (I should mention that things have gotten better with the ATI drivers in the last few months now that I don't have to do the binary hack any more.)

Things work just fine under kernel 2.6.13-r* so for the time being I'll run kernel 2.6.13-r5 but i'd like to run 2.6.14 if i could.

----------

## coriolan

 *sian wrote:*   

> Did you reemerged ati-driver after the kernel change ?

 

Yes, I did, and I tried to point that out in the original mail as well.

----------

## MorLipf

Same here. Can someone make a patch and a patched ebuild?

----------

## RaZoR1394

Yeah, I'm having this problem to and vmware won't configure for me either so I'm sticking with 2.6.13-r5. There's more info on the problem over here at the unofficial ati bugzilla.

----------

## Blutkind

Checked into that bug, (as the ati.cchtml.com link states) the [un]register_ioctl32_conversion is deprecated so you have to define it properly as it is now 100% deprecated as of 2.6.14 the drivers will no longer work. (Fix is in store) I was working on a fix myself but i'm not familiar with the functions to re-produce the same functions.

----------

## blackwhite

Because ati-drivers-8.19.10.ebuild works well with direct rendering under 2.6.14 kernel in my case, I recommand you use the version ebuild.

----------

## coriolan

Yes, well, been there done that. I had not updated this old thread.

----------

